# XBOX One Skins



## baksteen8168 (12/12/14)

Anybody know where I can find XBOX one skins locally?

Looking for something like this - 







I can find a black carbon fiber kit on Xmods, but the carbon fiber blocks look much bigger.


----------



## MurderDoll (12/12/14)

Did a quick search and this was the best site I could 

http://www.wickedwarrior.co.za/4d-city-scape?rvdsfcatid=xbox-one-26

They don't have the black carbon. But they have some others that might interest you.


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/12/14)

Thanks @MurderDoll . Will check them out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

